# OBC sump pump codes



## pipeworx (Jun 18, 2013)

does anyone know what the code says in the obc about venting sealed sump pump pits.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

pipeworx said:


> does anyone know what the code says in the obc about venting sealed sump pump pits.


It says and I quote " post an intro first".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## pipeworx (Jun 18, 2013)

im 7 years in trade live in ontario canada and work 90% on custom homes


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pipeworx said:


> im 7 years in trade live in ontario canada and work 90% on custom homes


CLICK HERE to create your intro thread.


----------

